

Drug-resistant malaria has been detected at the Myanmar-India border - alexcasalboni
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-31533559

======
r00fus
Can someone help me understand how the drug-resistant microorganisms can
compete against their non-drug resistant counterparts?

Doesn't the drug resistance take extra energy and focus that makes the
organism less competitive?

